# I just want to curl up in a ball and cry.



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

My pregnant doe probably has CL. She has a large lump on her neck by her lymph nodes, and it feels like an abscess. My parents refuse to take her to the vet to have it tested, even though I pay for the vet visits and everything else. They are going to drain it themselves by lancing it today. I cant seem to get through to them that this is CONTAGIOUS to HUMANS. They just ignore me and are actually planning to go out there right now and lance it. No gloves, no iodine, no protection. 

If this is CL they will be infected with it and so will the rest of my herd. She is separated but I still am terrified! Everything I've read said to just cull her, but she's pregnant. I feel like I will keep her separated until she gives birth and then pull the babies and bottle feed them and cull her. IF it does turn out to be CL. 

I just want to cry! I don't want this to be CL and I have no way to get it tested, or get through to my parents that it is highly contagious.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.  Your parents are being hard headed and by doing this, are jeopardizing the health of the goats and humans. 
You are smart by wanting to take the goat to the vet and getting it tested, that is the right thing to do. CL is nothing to play with and yes, very contagious and there is no cure. 
Are there any friends of yours, that are also friends with your parents, that may be able to talk some sense into them? This is horrifying to think they will not listen. 

I pray, they wise up before it is too late.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Do you have any books at home that they can read and look over explaining CL ? I would try showing them and see if that helps.
Im sorry  But is there any chance its not CL ?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'm sorry. I agree with Pam maybe they would listen to someone else.?. Is there a possibility after they drain it (not sure if they are going to use a syringe) you could take the 'stuff' from the syringe and go drop it at the vet yourself??


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

No I don't have any friends who raise goats, and/or are vets. I have several goat books but they are just about raising goats, not CL or other diseases. I read them a whole link on CL but they shrugged it off. I am literally sick to my stomach from worrying.

There might be a chance that it's not CL, but until I know I am just assuming it is.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Not sure which link on CL they read (if it was here or not); maybe a link from one of the testing sites, like WADDL, would hold more weight with them?


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

I had them read everything on this link: http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/depts_waddl/FAQ/cl.aspx


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would say, let them read responses on here, but, I don't know if you will get into trouble, mentioning your issue on here. 

I hear ya, it is better to be safe, then sorry, by testing the goo and know if you are dealing with CL or not. I feel your sorrow and worry. 

Do you sell goats for extra income or milk ect? Does your parents get any of it? Maybe mention to them, that if your herd has lumps and bumps, any buyer that see's it, who knows the dangers and risk of CL, will not want to purchase anything. You will lose money and get a bad reputation, that you do not need. 

Also CL can be internal, which will eventually kill the goat and will be a devastating loss to you.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes..look up Cl on Goat-link.com..she has pictures of what it looks like...and what the puss looks print it out and ask them to please read it before they head out...be respectful but assertive...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...wmIe3h&sig=AHIEtbSE5W0JI_CVVPm0k_fnQRq0eEYNpg


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

Okay I let them read the responses on here. They agreed to not go lance the abscess. I am just praying that it's not CL. I sell goats to dairy farms, and I keep the money to spend on feed, medications, hay, etc. So that would be a major loss to me, especially because I have a person coming out to look at the babies today. 

That goat-link on CL was extremely helpful, toth I couldn't view the document..  I am going to go get pictures and will post them in a few moments. I would love to hear your opinions.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh thank goodness you stopped them from lancing it !


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'm glad they aren't going to lance it. I know there is question about false positives in blood test; however do you test for it with CAE since it's only a few dollars more? I agree that if it could be cleaned properly and isolated maybe they will consider letting you send it in for testing.


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

My dad still wants to lance it but isn't going to until I give him permission. :lol:

Yes I test for CAE every year, and I tested on January 21 and they were all CAE free. I used to test for CL but I havent tested them this year, and it turned out this way. From now on I will also continue testing for CL every year.

Do you guys have any experience with Formalin to treat CL abscesses? Here's a link: http://goat-link.com/content/view/102/97/#.UXLrGtGf4oM

I got a photo or two, so here they are:

The abscess that I think is CL.









And for a happy note, here's the cutie!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

So glad your parents were agreeable : ) 
it is in the area CL grows...also could be a waddle cyst...although I think its too high for that...I have read about Formalin..its risky and I believe in some state illegal..if you get the formalin gets into the system it will be bad ...if you go that route you need to really study it and maybe even find someone who has experience....also for lancing..it has to be soft and usually going bald..if you lance too soon you will not clean it out enough and could cause infection..the cyst is a very thick walled casing...again..lancing too soon will not do any good..it needs to be ripe...
she is a cute doe : )


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

I agree that Formalin sounded risky and I would need to do more research on it, and find someone with experience. I will definitely wait a while before lancing it, and will be extremely careful. 

She never started growing on me until a few days ago, and now she's one of my favorites. :lol:


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

As for the formalin, me myself, I'm just not comfortable- but that's just me. As for CL I look at it this way if' I'm already drawing blood and it's only a few dollars more (I do the same with Johne's) I'll do it. God forbid but if I came up with a positive then I'd retest with the other methods.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am glad, you are going to let your parents read all this. We are concerned for all and want what's best for you. the goats and your family. We aren't picking on anyone, just trying to educate about the bad in CL, not something anyone wants or needs on their property and is a nightmare to get rid of. 

Formalin is risky to use, it is embalming fluid and kills off tissue, if used incorrectly.


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

You all have been so kind to me! I really appreciate it.  I am planning to call our vet out here tomorrow, and have him take a sample of her abscess, and blood samples from all our goats to test for CAE, CL, and Johne's again. Even though I just tested them. I want to be sure its CL or be sure all my goats are fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You betcha, we are on your side and wish the best for our goat spot members, we look out for each other. 

I am so happy you are having a vet out, to test her and others, good luck, I pray it isn't CL. :hug::grouphug:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I would separate her, IF she tests positive, there is a goat vaccine you can give kids against CL. They will test positive for CL if given the vaccine, however.

Best of luck :hug:


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I have a question as well. How young can symptoms of CL present? 

Back story:
I have a kid that is 1 month and 1 week old and the day after I brought her home she had a high fever, some nasal discharge, and a lump very similar to the one in the picture posted by the OP but higher up right along the jawline. I am hoping the lump is from whatever gave her the fever, but I am very nervous. I have read that CL testing on kids this young is unreliable.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

FarmerInaDress said:


> I have a question as well. How young can symptoms of CL present?
> 
> Back story:
> I have a kid that is 1 month and 1 week old and the day after I brought her home she had a high fever, some nasal discharge, and a lump very similar to the one in the picture posted by the OP but higher up right along the jawline. I am hoping the lump is from whatever gave her the fever, but I am very nervous. I have read that CL testing on kids this young is unreliable.


Testing of the pus from an abcess will be the same wether young or old. Blood test is what I understood to be suspect. Unusual for a kid that young to have CL manifest.


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

FarmerInaDress said:


> I have a question as well. How young can symptoms of CL present?
> 
> Back story:
> I have a kid that is 1 month and 1 week old and the day after I brought her home she had a high fever, some nasal discharge, and a lump very similar to the one in the picture posted by the OP but higher up right along the jawline. I am hoping the lump is from whatever gave her the fever, but I am very nervous. I have read that CL testing on kids this young is unreliable.


The testing on some herds is unreliable because they vaccinate against CL, and because of the antibodies in the vaccine that are now in the goat, the goat will possibly test positive. I'm not sure when it first presents, but when she is 6 months old I would have her tested. I don't vaccinate for CL, and I bought this goat from an auction house so I don't know her backstory. I might have just made the huge mistake of bringing CL into my herd.

I pray your little girl doesn't have it. :hugs:


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry you ae going through this. It can be such a heartbreaker. What part of Idaho are you? I am near Picabo.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes...you sure take a chance getting from the sale barn..sad to cause there are nice animals there..but people take there goats there for only a few reason...either they deal in buy and sell for quick turn over, illness or really need quick cash...either way once a goat is there they are exposed to who knows what..I never go any more...too heart breaking...I once saw a guy unload over 30 beautiful moon spotted Nubians..wow..they were beautiful...told my hubby..lets go now..and I never went back..lol..
Farminadress: it is unlikely but not unheard of..she is better from her illness now..Cl are in the lymph nodes..and with illness, like us when we get sick the lymoh nodes can swell..but once she is better it should go back down..if it does not then keep an eye on it ..if it looses hair and becomes soft in the center then you can lance it and test the findings, I would have a vet do this however..best of luck to you...


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

Yes I am very distraught over this. Even more so that my dad is saying I have to sell a few, and won't listen to me saying that I can't until I find out the results. It literally just want to curl up in a ball and cry. 

FarmerInaDress: I'm near boise! Nice to see another someone from Idaho on here!

I shouldn't have taken the chance buying her, and now I won't go back to the auction house.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

just take it one day at a time...deep breaths...and see what comes of this lump..but know this...its the puss that is infectious..so unless it burst your other goats are just fine...they have not been exposed..... Is her lump soft or hard still...touch the center and see how it feels..


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

The lump feels like a grape, kind of hard, but kind of soft.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

ok, sounds like its still firm..you will know when it is soft...the center will be easy pushed down...this is when you need it taken care of... CL usually looses hair as well...You can also Draw some stuff out with a syringe but again...this needs to be done when it is fairly ripe...too ripe and it will rupture when you insert the needle..too firm and it will be very painful...and might not be able to get any ikk out of it...


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

Okay I will wait until it is ripe...Thank you for the advice!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

your welcome...best wishes...


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

So I called our vet and he is coming over here after church, but he said she needs to be quarantined immediately and she probably will have to be put down. I dont understand. I really dont. She's not in pain, its the only abscess she has right now, and we don't even know if it's CL. 

I just don't understand. :mecry:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

She is your goat, the decision is yours. If she were mine I would be mad at the vet for even suggesting that at this point. But some vets don't know much about goats, and even if your vet does, remember, whether or not the goat should be put down is the vet's _opinion._ Vets are human just like everybody else. Again, it is YOUR decision. Do not let the vet push you to do something you don't want to do.
I would never put down a goat that had any will to live, much less an almost perfectly healthy one, unless I had a very, very good reason.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are the boss of that vet, you are hiring him/ her to care for your goat. You even have to sign a contract stating, if he/she can put a goat or any animal down.
Insist that you want it tested and it is your decision on how to deal with her, if it is or is not CL. The vet cannot kill an animal because of an abscess, he has no authority to do that. We need to find out what it is, before knowing how to deal with it. 
Do you have any other goat vets around your area, maybe seek another vet, if he/she will not listen to you.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

You said it so much better, Pam! :hi5:


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

Yes typically I would have the right to make the decision, but my parents always say "Don't mess with the vet they know what they are doing, or don't argue with the vet, it's not your decision." So I'm torn because this goat doesn't deserve to die, but I always respect my parents choice.

I might just have to go with the goat..I mean she's perfectly healthy other than an abscess and she's pregnant. Pregnant. I would at least want to try and wait until she kids. Gah. I'm torn.


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

:hug: prayers for you and the goat....


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

Grainneismygoat said:


> :hug: prayers for you and the goat....


Thank you so much


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Hope I caught this in time! After I posted on TGS about CL, someone gave me this link: http://www.acresusa.com/toolbox/press/goat11.htm And it talks about a woman treating her goat with Vitamin C and B12 and she made a full recovery. Here's the quote:
_Many years ago a woman rang me about a goat in the last stages of debility. About three boils had burst on the exterior of her doe and then started through the interior lymph system. The vet had diagnosed them as being in the lungs and liver and advised putting her down and I felt the same. The owner believed that while there was life there was hope, so we decided to try vitamin C. The doe was given 10 grams intramuscularly daily for 10 days, with several injections of two cc of B12 and good supportive nursing. I did not hear any more and assumed the doe had succumbed until several months later when I opened a letter and a picture of an absolutely blooming Saanen doe fell out - she had made a full recovery._

I would imagine that you would always have to keep her isolated and pull her babies to prevent spread of the disease, but if you are truly determined about letting her live, this could work. The VitC is supposed to reduce the toxicity of the abscesses...I think that the B12 is just supposed to help it along.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'm glad the vet is coming out to test. And Pam said it well. If it's not to late arm yourself with information (even if you have to print it out) to show your parents what your actual options are -if it even comes back +. One can always hope and pray it's not +.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:grouphug:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Emma, I totally understand your respecting your parents' decision. Do you know what? That tells me a lot about both you and your parents! It's not often these days that I hear of someone who truly honors their parents. They should be very thankful to have such a mature, unselfish daughter! In my life, much as I love my animals, my relationships with family are more important, so I understand your position.
But part of honoring your parents, is respectfully making sure they have all the information they need to make a good decision. They need to realize that *vets often don't know as much about goats as the owners do* - in fact, many vets seem to not know anything about goats at all!
If it is not CL, there is no reason in the world to put her down.
If it is CL, then there are three reasons you might want to put her down.
(1) If her health declines, in spite of supportive feeding and nursing.
(2) If she is infectious, which is only if she keeps getting abscesses, internal or external. If I remember right, it's not always easy to tell if a goat is getting internal abscesses. There may be ways though.
(3) If you plan to sell goats to people who are freaked out by CL.

You can't just blindly do whatever the vet says. Some of the TGS people could tell you graphic horror stories of what vets have done to their goats because of simple lack of knowledge. I myself learned a hard lesson that taught me, *always second guess the vet!* It's up to us goatkeepers to educate ourselves - and we have the final word when disagreeing with the vet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not all vets are correct. Most have not studied goats and do not know all there is in treatments or methods. I have known of vets, that have given the wrong drugs or treatments and have killed a goat in doing so, needlessly. Vets are suppose to know more than us, but they do not, when it comes to goats.

I know you respect your parents, which is good, but I would not condone a vet saying, they may put the goat down, without even seeing or testing it. That vet to me, is not one to trust, that is when, I would seek another vet. Even some human doctors are not correct and we seek a second opinion.


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

I agree with milkmaid 100%. If it is not CL it would be terribly sad to put her down. If she does have it you have a tough decision, your other goats will always be at risk, and she may get very sick and be miserable. 

I hope everything works out and she doesn't actually have CL.


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you for all the support, I really needed it. 

We've made the decision to take her to a veterinary center where she can be quarantined and tested for CL. If she does test positive then we will cull her, as she can't be brought back to our herd. I am so sad about this, but I think I have to keep in mind the other seven, and try to keep them healthy and CL free. I might be done with goats after this. If she isn't then I will bring her home and give her a butt load of grain and give her a bath and just love on her. I don't expect to be doing that.

I am hoping this will be the right choice for everyone & everything. I am trying to keep the best interest of her in mind, but I also have to think about my other herd, and try to keep them safe. I pray she doesn't test positive, but right now it doesn't seem to hopeful. :shrug: :sigh: :mecry:

Guess it looks like I wont be having the new babies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are doing the right thing, sometimes decisions are really difficult and I pray that it is negative.


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Good luck Emma. You are being very strong in a tough situation and I hope you get the best possible outcome.


----------



## Micgrace (Sep 22, 2012)

Praying Emma!!ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you all for the prayers! I really appreciate it!  I took a nap so my mind is more clear and I can think more about things. The veterinary center where she is going is a very good place where she will get good care. She will be boarded there until the results come back. Then I have the choice of boarding her for a certain amount of money a month, and all her needs will be taken care of, or putting her down.

I am considering boarding her there until she has her babies. If she does have CL it is not advanced enough to affect the babies in utero right now. And she's at a large animal veterinary center so she would have a little paddock to herself, and not be in a metal cage. I think for the last three months it would be a good quality of life. Also there are people there 24/7 so the babies would be caught and pulled off of her as soon as they're born. If she suddenly declines and is doing very bad, I will choose to have her put down. As it would be the best choice for her. After she has her babies I will see how she's doing and go from there. Its also nice that the place where she will stay is right across from my school so I can hopefully go see her once in a while.

So all in all I would board her for the next three months until she has the kids, and then I'd pull them immediately and bottle raise them. Then I will see what too do after that. The reason I am willing to do this is because the kids *could* be perfectly fine, no CL, but if we kill her & them now. They would never have a life, and I would always question if they would've had CL.

What are the pros & cons of this decision? Do you think this will be okay? Or should I just go ahead and put her down immediately if she tests positive?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Emma you are on the right track..there is no reason at all to believe the unborn babies will be effective..like I said before, CL Puss is infectious so as long as the babies are not exposed to the puss they will not have CL..I agree to hold off until they are born..her colostrum will be safe to feed them...I am so sorry you have to deal with this but I am impressed on how you are handling it...your parents can be proud...your strength and character shows they did a job well done...blessings and hugs


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow! Thank you happybleats, I really appreciate it I have thought long and hard about this, and I'm sure this is the decision I want to make.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Your strength and devotion is impressive and beautiful.
I think you are doing a phenomenal job on making these tough decisions
on your own ! Good luck to you and your girl . You are both in my
prayers :hug:


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Yep, you are doing great. Once the pus is drawn it should only take a few days to get an answer and you can work from there. I really feel for you in this difficult decision. I have been there with one of my does right after I bought my herd. I was also fortunate to discover the abscess and have it tested before it burst. It did not burst on my property as I immediately culled the doe. I was ,and still am, sad to have lost such a nice doe, but I reacted in fear. In retrospect, I still believe I did the right thing given my inadequate experience. If it were to happen tomorrow, I might do things differently. You have to make decisions like these based on your individual circumstances. In your case, I think I would honor your parents, discuss with them your opinions and concerns, but ultimately give them your trust. They are trying to protect you. Here are my two cents. If she tests positive for CL and you send her to the vet center you will spend an awful lot of money. And your best end result will be two bottle kids who still require raising. Will that be the best thing for you? Is it something that you can afford? There may be someone out there who wants to take on her problem and can isolate her and practice the kind of bio security necessary to get her through kidding, but you will have to move fast to find them. If you can't do either of these things, you should not hesitate to do what has to be done to protect the rest of your herd and your future reputation as a breeder. Let's all hope and pray that it doesn't come to that. I am so sorry that you are having to deal with this, but it sounds like you are on a good track.


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you so much Mimi! I am hoping to get the results next week, so I will be able to go from there. I had a long discussion with my parents and they are understanding my thoughts better than before. We are dropping her off at the vet center tomorrow for her to be tested and quarantined, and it will cost $25 for the test and two weeks of boarding. It is a lot cheaper than a high run facility. (I'm not sure if that makes sense..) I looked at the prices on their website and it will be $250 for three months provided I bring the hay. I pay for everything for my goats, feed, hay, medication, vet bills, etc. So I am willing to pay, and I know I can afford it. The euthanization is $150 and I will keep aside that much in case it comes to that point. Right now she is a good weight, not in any pain, eating well, drinking, pooping, peeing and having a good quality of life. She does not even know she is sick, so I don't see the point in euthanizing her. If she goes downhill and is sick and feeling and looking terrible, I will have her put down immediately as it is in her best interest.

I've gotten very lucky with this doe because she *hates* other goats and actually prefers to be alone, well other than her kitty friends , so she will be okay being boarded. I have the time & the money to raise the kids, I usually raise 7 or 8 bottle kids & lambs a year, and right now I have 3 that will be weaned in two months. If the abscesses are manageable I have two people who would want her. They know she has CL and she would go to a place where it can be managed.

I just feel like I should at least give the kids a chance. I would hate to go the rest of my life knowing that they could have come out without CL and had a perfectly normal life. So I want to do all that is *within reason* to save them, and give her a chance at life. If that doesn't go to plan and she is in pain, I will do the next right thing I put her out of her misery. It hasn't come to that yet, but if it does I know what is the right thing to do.

Thank you for all the information, I hadn't considered a lot that you informed me to, and I had to take a moment to figure it out. Thank you!


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> Your strength and devotion is impressive and beautiful.
> I think you are doing a phenomenal job on making these tough decisions
> on your own ! Good luck to you and your girl . You are both in my
> prayers :hug:


Thank you so much Tricky!! :hug:


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Girl...you are impressive! Congratulations on your level head and big heart!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Emma I can't tell you how proud I am of your action and decisions in this tough situation. I think you are right on track and I truly hope she comes back negative. If not you'll still hopefully have multiple beautiful kids.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

If you know someone who would take her even if she had CL, check to see if you can 'board' her there. Maybe you'll still need to provide hay and grains but maybe you can save some money on the boarding fee.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Stay strong. :hi5::thumb:

Everyone has great advice. We are here for you. :grouphug:


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow! So glad for the outcome thus far. Hoping if it is CL that the kids are strong and healthy and that the doe stay that way as well and goes to a place she is well taken care of. Great job on your part thus far, stay strong yourself!


----------



## Micgrace (Sep 22, 2012)

Emma, your doing awesome and are so smart. If you dont mind me asking how old are you? I am new to this and still trying to learn. But I dont know squat compared to you! lol


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

I just got on here for the first time today and wow!  There are so many replies! I can't even express how thankful I am for you guys! You have helped me so much!

*Micgrace:* I'm 15 I hope thats okay to post on here!

We took her to the veterinary center today, and she is going to be blood tested for CL and the abscess puss will be tested as well. They will lance it and put antibiotics and iodine in it, so they can get it to hopefully heal. The vet tech says she has a good chance. She will be there for 3 - 5 days until the results come back and then I can go from there. I have a lot more hope for her today than yesterday, and I pray everything will turn out fine!

Oh and today is day 65 for her! So excited, and hoping we get to day 150! 

I am so glad you guys have helped me with this, it has been difficult and I don't think I could have made any decisions without your help! I hope you guys understand how truely grateful I am for your help! :hi5: :grouphug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so glad, we helped you and you are very welcome.

Praying for good results with the test. We are here for you.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm glad you have a plan and it sounds good! :grouphug:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What a strong young woman you are ... your goats should be proud to have you as momma


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Well done you've made spme great decisions and im hoping it works out well for all involved. 

Just a quick thought, if you havent already i would get the vet to draw blood to confirm she is actually pregnant. It would suck to pay the boarding fee for three months and then she doesnt kid


----------



## EmmaDipstik (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow! Thank you everyone! I think my goats like me, if they don't they hide it well. :lol:

Our vet did an ultrasound on her and said she was pregnant, but I might still have them just to make sure! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------

